# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  followup on the "mac users" thread (and what happened to them)

## toupeiro

Not sure where the derogatory remark was in this thread, but just to clarify my post in said thread:

This, is a 20" blade



This is a 64' impala...



Neither of which I find derogatory, yet associated, in my opinion, the appeal to 20" blades on a 64' Impala to a 2000+ shiny intel mactop.


... especially since I owned a 1970 Monte Carlo with hydrolics and diamond-tucked interior and a valuer headliner..

----------


## KiwiNZ

The first post was very clear in its intent and I clearly stated the reason for closure.

----------


## toupeiro

Fair enough.  I just wanted to ensure my analogy wasn't misinterpreted.

----------

